# Race Nutrtition Prep: Best Ways...



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Would like to know what you guys are doing for XC racing prep.

12-18 miles races.

What are you doing nutritionally/supplements, calorically etc for the last week before RACE time?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't change a thing, same as before big training loads. Adequate carb load, fully hydrated.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Dirty. What kinda racing are you doing?


----------



## daponik (Apr 22, 2011)

I've started using MRI's E02 Vmax, 3 pills every morning as recommended and 6 a day starting 4 days out from the race. Our races usually go at 6:30am, so I'm up at 5:00 am and put down a bagel with cream cheese, half an apple and half a banana. 15 minutes before race time I have a GU. Since I've started this routine, I haven't had any issues with bonking or cramping during races of that length. Results: Top 10 in 4 straight races and a 5th place in my last race.


----------



## schmiken (Jun 22, 2007)

I wrote about what I do here:

PaleoRacing.co.uk - paste=54, a little different from most I'd assume!


----------

